# traveling to europe



## bluewind22 (Aug 4, 2012)

I am planning a train trip through southern Europe this September/October. I guess this is too far in the future to book this trip since the websites only go as far as early September. Could anybody give me an idea of which website to book these trips as soon as possible. Booking the train trip part of my trip there quickly would allow me to work on other parts of the trip, so it would be nice to get that out of the way so I can look at hotels, attractions, etc.


----------

